# PVC Trimboard Tank #3



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dimensions are 46x24x38 divided into three enclosures. Made an attempt to create backgrounds, but like all my other attempts, didn't quite turn out like I wanted so I'll probably just use some large pieces of wood against the back.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

This is a great idea! Is that light diffuser panels dividing the vivs?


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

This truly does seem like an ingenious idea.... The diffuser panels will let light through and still provide visual barriers between the tanks! Bravo .

I hope you haven't patented that idea .


----------



## Ken (Jun 21, 2009)

That looks great! Very clean and professional.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Really cool idea!


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

frogfreak said:


> This is a great idea! Is that light diffuser panels dividing the vivs?


Yeah, a product called Duralens from Lowes. They come clear and white.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

How will the door(s) work?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

subscribed, very good idea. I too am curious about the doors, but I would imagine just like any other vert tank as far as options. This would be nice for tree frogs as well, I may have to try it...

Are you sealing those side panels to the PVC board?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Count me in as a spectator.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

MeiKVR6 said:


> How will the door(s) work?



They will be sliding glass similar to my other one:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/43578-pvc-trim-board-vivarium.html

Two grooves cut into the edge of the boards.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Derek Benson said:


> ...
> 
> Are you sealing those side panels to the PVC board?


No they are inset into the boards with a quarter inch groove on all sides. You can see an example in this thread:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...370-gal-viv-indoor-greenhouse-const-jrnl.html


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Is the bottom sealed with rubber pond liner and silicone?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Really good looking stuff you've got there! For the price and the customizability, I dont think you can do much better! Count me in!

-Matt


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

How is it for cutting? Are You using a fine tooth carbide blade?


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

tikifrog said:


> Is the bottom sealed with rubber pond liner and silicone?


Yes, it's pond liner stapled at the sides and then a bead of silicone at the top edge. I also siliconed the inner walls so that there would be minimal "sharing" of water/germs.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

frogfreak said:


> How is it for cutting? Are You using a fine tooth carbide blade?


Cuts as good if not better than wood and is so nice to work with because it doesn't move or shrink and expand like wood. All your edges line up perfect (for the most part). It's a carbide multi-purpose Forrester blade with a pretty high tooth count, I think 120 or so, but the PVC is probably more forgiving on blades than wood so I think even cheap blades would do a fine job. If you have a nice blade you may want to get it cleaned after working with this a lot as the plastic probably gums up the blade after a while. That being said I've done three large enclosures and probably a couple hunder cuts and rips and I don't see much build up yet.


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Any updates on these tanks?
Dave


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

iljjlm said:


> Any updates on these tanks?
> Dave


I've go two of the three sections done, I'll get some pix up when I finish the third section. So far they are all working out really well.


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Are you glueing the pvc together again, or are you still using the metal straps? Cool build, I look forward to reading more.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishman said:


> Are you glueing the pvc together again, or are you still using the metal straps? Cool build, I look forward to reading more.


For the smaller ones I use screws for the most part. Glues didn't seem to hold very well. I could use pvc cement but the screws hold just fine.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Interesting idea, post some more pics.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Great looking tanks. I'd love to see more pics too.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Finally got them all setup. Got a bunch of orchids for really cheap at Lowes. Once the blooms are gone they put them on their close out racks. The one on the right has been setup for a few months now and one of the orchids has bloomed which is nice. T5HO seems to do the trick.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

very nice, looks great...so clean.


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Those tanks look awesome man. I might need to make a few of those myself! 

It's good to see people trying new viv building methods...especially vivs that are fairly cheap to build like these.


----------

